# Help I want to shoot divers.



## Puffdaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

I live in MN and me and my uncle are after divers and only divers. This year sucked because not many came through. So we've decide the hell with MN lets go to ND. We think we want to go near the Devils Lake area. We would probaly huny near the lake but not on it. Is there any other god lakes for divers in the area? Can anyone suggest any lodges or places to hunt divers in ND. It would be greatly appriciated.

"If It Flies It Dies"


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would say Devils Lake itself is your best bet. There are plenty of places to stay in DL. Make sure you don't underestimate the lake!!! It gets rough out there.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

You sure you want to head to the devils lake area, if you want a place to hunt while your there, you might need to hire a G/O. They have taken over almost all that entire area. Not to p*ss anyone off on this site, but a fact is a fact.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

P.S Try Gander Mountain. They seem to think they can (lease/buy) up all the land in ND to cater to the rich hunters. Not saying your rich by any means, but this is what's happening in this state and it sucks. Just make sure if you want a hunt of a lifetime, come out here and scout on your own, you will find the ducks of all kinds to hunt. Another idea, walk into a bar out here and buy a farmer a drink, he will more than 90% of the time allow you to hunt his land (posted or not) or tell you where to hunt. Now days, you need to establish a place to hunt by making friends out here. Thats the way things are heading. Hope you find the ducks while your here in this great state, one way or the other. I bet if you ask if anyone will take you hunting, you will get alot more response from the guys on this website. The people on this site are the best hunting friends anyone coule ever ask for. (myself included ) Just ask !!!!


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

hey thanks leadshot, i'll just keep talking to people on here and try to figure out where the best place to hunt is. It sounds like people are buying everything that sucks.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Dont lease or use a Guide, just look around! :******: 
You can go north about 20-30 miles and find land owners that will let u hunt even if its posted just ask.
Some farmers have houses to rent and they have land and freinds with land.  
Dont be a lazy hunter, put in the time and see a beautiful state. :beer: 
Good luck.[/u]


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im with hoosier on this one. forget the guide services. we could go into a long conversation saying what is right and wrong with guided hunts but we dont need to do that. just get on some back roads, talk to a few people, i promise you will find a spot worth trying. and i guess if your after divers and divers only, you might need to do a little more talking to local people . as it can be tougher to scout divers. and 4 out of 5 times the people you ask will at very least be pleasant to you and say that they arnt sure where the ducks are(even if they really do, but hey, no one wants to give away their honey hole right?  ).


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

leadshot said:


> You sure you want to head to the devils lake area, if you want a place to hunt while your there, you might need to hire a G/O.


I think Decoyer was referring to the lake itself, not the area. The lake is completely public and full of divers. Just remember things can get hairy out there quick and more than a couple duck hunters have lost their lives on the big lake. Be Careful.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

NW Minnesota gets some good flights. LOTW can get pretty terriffic if you hit it right. Something to keep in mind if you don't want to buy an out of state license.


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

Is it easy to find areas to hunt at LOTW? and is there any time that is normally best to go?


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

NW minnesota gets some good diver flights? Maybe they used too but I have not heard of any good diver shooting in minnesota in years to speak of. I would not waste my time in minnesota but that is just me.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

recker, out of curiosity where in MN are you from and when was the last time you hunted NW MN? I've had several good hunts for divers the past few years where limits have been shot; granted a 3 bird limit for scaup isn't all that tough. Lots of ringnecks aroung though as well.

LOTW can be good but it's all about the timing and having the equipment to hunt the big lake. Good areas aren't all that hard to find if you hit it right. Even the pools at Agassiz are pretty good, just another option.


----------

